
Gates Foundation Launches Blockchain-Based Mobile Payments Solution - chanfest22
https://cointelegraph.com/news/gates-foundation-launches-blockchain-based-mobile-payments-solution
======
nowarninglabel
This looks promising, but it is hard to discern exactly where to start with
it. Is anyone else looking into it?

